
Bejeweled, Candy Crush and Other Match-Three Games Are (NP-)Hard (2014) - kushti
http://arxiv.org/abs/1403.5830
======
baruch
So the next step is to crowd source solving NP hard problems by turning them
into game problems and let people solve it in many different ways.

It's worth knowing how to reduce a problem (say traveling salesman) into
bejeweled and then let a trucking company get results within a few minutes to
an hour for their problem.

:-)

~~~
stephengillie
And instead of paying even the low Amazon Turk wages, players would pay you to
let them play!

------
gradstudent
Seems the authors were beaten to the punch?
[http://arxiv.org/abs/1403.1911](http://arxiv.org/abs/1403.1911)

